# Pointing Dog Challenge Draw posting



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

chewy said:


> hey deuce I see why u have thAt name very fitting. I can care less who won it means nothing to me. but it was a fun event and there is no reason to turn it into something that says pl are better than pointing dogs or vice versa. that wasn't the intent.
> 
> go sit on a seat and take your screen name.
> 
> ...


Very educated and enlightening response to the questions asked........... Or not. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

Duece22 said:


> Very educated and enlightening response to the questions asked........... Or not.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


ok I will spell this out to you. posts 12-16 and 19


apparently u can't see quoted information 

don't turn it into that. 

are you suggesting I meant something else???? 
please inform me ole wise one


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

chewy said:


> ok I will spell this out to you. posts 12-16 and 19
> 
> 
> apparently u can't see quoted information
> ...


Between 12 and 16 I find 13,14,15.

All I was asking is what your point is, and at this time you are yet to provide a quality answer or any answer for that matter. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

I gave answered that a dozen times. it was a fun event and there is no reason to turn it into negative comments and bashing. 

is that clear enough for you???????


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

chewy said:


> ok I will spell this out to you. posts 12-16 and 19
> 
> 
> apparently u can't see quoted information
> ...


Chewy you need a hand here.

If I read the scores correctly it looks like the pointing dogs had a perfect retrieve score and labs fell short there. If true, this must prove that retriever folks should stop trying to breed retrievers that point and focus on the core instinct that got them their name. Conversely the pointing dog people should focus on their pointing dogs' core instinct more and not so much on trying to make them into retrievers.

You're all taking this way too seriously.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Says a chicken eater.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kwas (Nov 17, 2007)

O-yea my dad can beat up your dad.. This point challenge gibberish between a couple of you guys... Give it a break


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

Come on, it gives people something to chat about before the season starts!

I obviously know the host and a few of the participants. I wasn't there so I can't speak to the details, but it appears that a few things occurred:

1.) The pointing labs showed that they can be an effective pointing/hunting dog.

2.) The pointing labs were a little overlooked as there wasn't much of a high caliber pointing dog turnout.

However, regarding number 2, it doesn't matter as the PL's did what they needed to do which is show that they can be effective in hunting situations. This was intended to be (and sounds like it was) a fun event. There isn't any need to make it personal or rub it in (especially from people that didn't participate).

If the desire isn't to have fun and show various breed capabilities (but rather to purely complete), then it shouldn't be conducted or it should be advertised that way. There wasn't one pointing dog that ran which finished in the Michigan NSTRA top ten for either of the last two years (I think). Morgan appears to be the only true circuit dog that played that day and she clearly showed what she can do.

Have fun, eat food, drink and play with dogs.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Well Joe, since we had no real dogs there this year, maybe you can bring a few out next time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

Firemedic said:


> Well Joe, since we had no real dogs there this year, maybe you can bring a few out next time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Rob and I will do our best to be there next time. I am also sure that Ritter has a different dog in mind to play next time, but pups got in her way this year. Also, I am pretty sure Scooby could use some excitement. Not to mention, Craven and Townsend might be willing to run something next time. Don't take offense Ryan...you can still be there...someone has to do the cooking


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

We can all hope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kwas (Nov 17, 2007)

No real dogs there this year...ouch


----------



## HRKPOINTINGLABS (Jan 13, 2006)

I genuinely feel sorry for you Ryan, man you are getting it from both camps, you got it all day of the event and still are taking a daily dig here on the forum. Thanks for going out of your way to host and help with the whole thing it was alot of fun.
Scott one thing I would like to propose since this is a team event is that each side has it own secretary so each team can be assembled and then entered in the contest.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

That's ok Dale, maybe one day I'll be as good as some think they are. Lol

I would have no problem with you setting up your own team.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

Firemedic said:


> That's ok Dale, maybe one day I'll be as good as some think they are. Lol


Maybe one day, but not any day soon


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

My impression from the web-page and initial thread was this was a event created for fun and comparison of breeds. What i see following the event is there was a huge spread of dog ability and handler expectations entered.

If i were to offer a suggestion it would be to do something as the Ruffed Grouse Society does. They make it clear what ability the events are designed for, (hunters and part-timers)...thus keeping it more on terms with their philosophy and family fun. If the event is going to be more focused on competition it should be advertised as such and likely a bit more in terms of rules set.


Granted everyone likes seeing finished or further worked dogs worked; maybe level could be designated and dogs of equal ability could be braced together.

Just some ideas that might help keep testosterone levels in normal mode.


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Rugergundog said:


> My impression from the web-page and initial thread was this was a event created for fun and comparison of breeds. What i see following the event is there was a huge spread of dog ability and handler expectations entered.
> 
> If i were to offer a suggestion it would be to do something as the Ruffed Grouse Society does. They make it clear what ability the events are designed for, (hunters and part-timers)...thus keeping it more on terms with their philosophy and family fun. If the event is going to be more focused on competition it should be advertised as such and likely a bit more in terms of rules set.
> 
> ...


Well said Bob. Not many weekend guys/hunters want to play with the pros. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Rugergundog said:


> My impression from the web-page and initial thread was this was a event created for fun and comparison of breeds. What i see following the event is there was a huge spread of dog ability and handler expectations entered.
> 
> If i were to offer a suggestion it would be to do something as the Ruffed Grouse Society does. They make it clear what ability the events are designed for, (hunters and part-timers)...thus keeping it more on terms with their philosophy and family fun. If the event is going to be more focused on competition it should be advertised as such and likely a bit more in terms of rules set.
> 
> ...


Nah, I think it was just fine the way it was. If you get too many rules or too much structure it starts to become a real competition. The way it was this year it was a friendly competition. Anyways, next time the other side might win and you guys can rib us some. It's all in good fun and I'd rather keep it that way, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Duece22 said:


> Well said Bob. Not many weekend guys/hunters want to play with the pros.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


 
You're probably right, but I think most people there were serious dog people even if they weren't pro's.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

You get to the end of the year RGS Trial and it get's real serious too.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I don't think any rules would need to be added or changed; agreed, just a very clear indication of the intent....be it fun or competition, i really don't care; but think its important for participants to know what they are getting into. 


_......and if fun is the intent and a professional wants to enter his dog against weekend warriors and bang his chest when he out performs them...so be it; he can wear his paper crown._


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Steelheadfred said:


> You get to the end of the year RGS Trial and it get's real serious too.


Ill be there with the same have a good time attitude as i had at this event and my RGS chapter events. Last i checked its called a "fun" trial.

My dog had another "lucky" day at his chapter trial and won..huh go figure that, he must be a Irish Brittany. 

Who knows maybe he will get lucky and do well again......and if he don't; he will be chillin on the couch with me just the same.

I think Rayan needs to Cater the RGS GDOY trial


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Rugergundog said:


> Ill be there with the same have a good time attitude as i had at this event and my RGS chapter events. Last i checked its called a "fun" trial.
> 
> My dog had another "lucky" day at his chapter trial and won..huh go figure that, he must be a Irish Brittany.
> 
> ...


Its fun but as someone once told me as soon as money changes hands it goes to a different level.


----------



## HRKPOINTINGLABS (Jan 13, 2006)

Rugergundog said:


> I don't think any rules would need to be added or changed; agreed, just a very clear indication of the intent....be it fun or competition, i really don't care; but think its important for participants to know what they are getting into.
> 
> 
> _......and if fun is the intent and a professional wants to enter his dog against weekend warriors and bang his chest when he out performs them...so be it; he can wear his paper crown._


Only person who competed and has called out anyones name or there dogs name after this is you.
Seems the paper crown may belong on your head.Funny so quite at the event too.
But in away I can apprecite how you feel- just so happens everything I do with dogs I take pretty serious. Whether I was a 1 dog amature or a multiple dog pro. Its called passion and it seems you have more of it then you want to admit. One thing you have that the pro doesn t is time, take advantage of it and with a talented dog you will win.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lloydboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Rugergundog said:


> I think Ryan needs to Cater the RGS GDOY trial


I second this!!! Even if it cost $10 - I'll eat your cooking any time!!!


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

WestCoastHunter said:


> If I read the scores correctly it looks like the pointing dogs had a perfect retrieve score and labs fell short there. If true, this must prove that retriever folks should stop trying to breed retrievers that point and focus on the core instinct that got them their name. Conversely the pointing dog people should focus on their pointing dogs' core instinct more and not so much on trying to make them into retrievers.


 
This may well be the most uninformed post I have ever read... and that is saying something.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Rugergundog said:


> I think Ryan needs to Cater the RGS GDOY trial


That has been discussed. I just need details.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Call Utrup
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Statement wasn't intended for you; however quite interesting how you took it personal. Tells me something about your ego and need to validate yourself. 

Yep, gonna wear the crown to the bar tonight....fresh with a big bold HK pointing Lab Logo on the bag side. Gonna swing past Burger King and get me one on way home from work!! Hope it looks something like this. 









_"My hobby tennis ball fetcher out performed best dog out there according to his own breeder; on one of his lucky streaks of course. _ 

Man ive got great fuel to begin a breeding program of my own with references like that. Hell i might be able to call myself a pro; get me a bigger truck and some hats made!

How is your business outlined? I would like to share its success with my friends who own kennels. "My dogs have bad days," "Even though I produced the dog, i can't really verify its health much." "Yea, i bred the dog and worked with it, but its not good enough." Man thats good stuff!!!


Okay its Friday.....i had my fun. Pot considered shaken not stirred.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Steelheadfred said:


> Call Utrup
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If he wants it, he can call me. :lol:


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Rugergundog said:


> Statement wasn't intended for you; however quite interesting how you took it personal. Tells me something about your ego and need to validate yourself.
> 
> Yep, gonna wear the crown to the bar tonight....fresh with a big bold HK pointing Lab Logo on the bag side. Gonna swing past Burger King and get me one on way home from work!! Hope it looks something like this.
> 
> ...


Well, this year it was because of smack talk between Joe and Junebug. Next year it will be because of Ruger and Dale. :lol:


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Flash01 said:


> This may well be the most uninformed post I have ever read... and that is saying something.


*i·ro·ny/&#712;&#299;r&#601;n&#275;/*

Noun: The expression of one's meaning by using language that normally signifies the opposite, typically for humorous or emphatic effect.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

and for the next one let's make it clear It's totally ok if someone wants to run their dog the same way your are going or in front of the dog. I saw some people get mad when they tried that. thats part of the game and strategy. to put your dog right in front of yours. not split the field




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

chewy said:


> and for the next one let's make it clear It's totally ok if someone wants to run their dog the same way your are going or in front of the dog. I saw some people get mad when they tried that. thats part of the game and strategy. to put your dog right in front of yours. not split the field
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't the game to find birds? Shouldn't matter how you do it right? 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

Firemedic said:


> Well, this year it was because of smack talk between Joe and Junebug. Next year it will be because of Ruger and Dale. :lol:


Joe??? Must be another one unless I forgot about my involvement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HRKPOINTINGLABS (Jan 13, 2006)

Rugergundog said:


> Statement wasn't intended for you; however quite interesting how you took it personal. Tells me something about your ego and need to validate yourself.
> 
> Yep, gonna wear the crown to the bar tonight....fresh with a big bold HK pointing Lab Logo on the bag side. Gonna swing past Burger King and get me one on way home from work!! Hope it looks something like this.
> 
> ...


The truth is this last post of yours kinda proves what kinda person I thought I was dealing with- dumb.

You win, I lose, I am backing out of any further conversation with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smokinbritts (Apr 17, 2011)

Man after all the good comments i wish i would of made it plus that sure is a good looking Brittany in the picture. Don't feel bad that dog bet my sadie this spring maybe in Dec i can get one back but i sure hope its fun thats what i am going there for but we will see.


----------



## Back woods (Jul 30, 2003)

smokinbritts said:


> Man after all the good comments i wish i would of made it plus that sure is a good looking Brittany in the picture. Don't feel bad that dog bet my sadie this spring maybe in Dec i can get one back but i sure hope its fun thats what i am going there for but we will see.


Tail could be higher. Just saying:lol:


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Rugergundog said:


> Statement wasn't intended for you; however quite interesting how you took it personal. Tells me something about your ego and need to validate yourself.
> 
> Yep, gonna wear the crown to the bar tonight....fresh with a big bold HK pointing Lab Logo on the bag side. Gonna swing past Burger King and get me one on way home from work!! Hope it looks something like this.
> 
> ...


 
Man you have a really nice dog, but your attitude just sucks. You claim to be the worst handler out there and man you sure are living up to your claim. This was supposed to be a fun competition and you're turning it into personal attacks and criticizing someone else's livelyhood. Regardless of breed that's just plain poor sportsmanship.

To everyone else I had a good time and really look forward to the next one.


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

:lol:


Firemedic said:


> Well, this year it was because of smack talk between Joe and Junebug. Next year it will be because of Ruger and Dale. :lol:


 I'll put my money on Dale ! Rugar sounds like a real @$$ ! Besides I did not even know Brittanies were bird dogs. I thought they were in the circus business !!:lol:


----------

